# Is a John Deere really worth it?



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I desperately need a lawn tractor, to mow and to pull a wagon for hauling things. I've been putting off buying a new one because I thought I needed a John Deere for resale value, overall value and longevity. But I've really not had any better success with used John Deere's than I have with other brands.

So, am I hurting myself for holding out for something that will cost me a heck of a lot more used and I still don't know what quality I'm getting? Should I just get a new Ace hardware tractor (briggs and stratton engine) and take my chances instead? 

If I don't get something soon, my place will really get out of control, as I'm having physical problems that require me to get tools to help me, or hire someone to do it for me...and I can't afford that.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A small but true tractor such as a Kubota would be a better choice IMO. Lawn mowers aren't designed to handle some of the chores that a small tractor handle will ease. Yet, a small tractor can mow beautifully and for many many years remain reliable and will retain value.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm thinking Kuboto is twice or three times the money of a John Deere lawn tractor, right? Way out of my ball park...yeah, I'd love to have one, but thanks. I can't even afford a new John Deere mower (close to 2500 or 3K I think). I was looking for a used one, but think I might be better off with a brand new one from Ace hardware instead. I'm going to have trouble getting up close to 1K here.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Can you be clear on what you need the lawn tractor to do?

How much to you have to mow?

What other things do you want to do?

Is mowing speed a big deal?

I will say this...I do not have first hand experience with JD. What I do know is that *the life of a lawn tractor is how you take care of them.* 

Case in point...My dad always bought low end Sears Craftsman lawn tractors for mowing his 1+ acres of flat lawn. He has *always* mowed in a slower gear than what the tractor would do, *always changed the oil*, always checked the oil before mowing each and every time and added oil if needed, always kept sharp blades, always swept the deck off after mowing, always used a putty knife to scrape off the grass gunk several times a season and always before storing in the fall, greased any fittings, stored the battery inside during the winter, and never, ever let the tractor sit outside when not in use, especially overnight.

By reading this, you would think he was obsessed with his tractors. I promise that he wasn't....he just realized that a little care, respect, and a bit of maintenance goes a long way in making anything last.

His tractors have lasted and lasted. I think he got 12 years out of his first small Sears, mowing at least once a week, and often twice a week. It still ran perfect when he gave it away, abeit a rusted deck, to another guy who mowed a 1/2 acre lot for 2 seasons before selling it to someone else!!!!!!!

My uncle on the other hand, treats his tractors like they are trash, which they usually are by the second year. He has bought new JD and new Sears, and new MTD. Let them sit out overnight for weeks and months at a time, don't check the oil, mow in the fastest gear possible, always mow over something like a pop can or tree stump, mow with it like it is a bush hog attached to a Farmall M, don't be afraid of mowing saplings.

I would like to have 1/2 the money that man has *wasted* on tractors that he has ruined, and a $1 for everytime he said "I can't believe how your dad makes a tractor last!" (I would be rich).

Do like my uncle, and I don't think you can make the end of the 3rd season without a repair of some sort.

Remember that the life of the engine, and the life of the deck is the key to any tractor.

FWIW, I think that rain, snow and dew are very, very hard on any tractor.

Clove


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I've got about an acre to mow...some lawn, some field grass and weeds. My lawn is orchard grass (it's pasture for my goats, but needs to be mowed). My lower meadow is mostly weeds (primarily napweed and thistle) now, but someday will be orchard grass and raised bed gardens. I still need to keep it mowed down.

I also have a fairly steep but short hill to climb from the lower meadow to the yard. I need to haul hay down that hill and rocks and manure up that hill. I need a lawn tractor that can mow (with a bagger so I don't have to rake) and pull my little rubbermaid trailer up the hill with 100 lbs or more of rocks, or two bales of hay, or a load of manure. 

I've had a John Deere, and a Coast to Coast and one other brand, but they were very old and in bad shape when I bought them. I'd like to buy a new one this time, but really can't afford a John Deere. I just always thought a John Deere was much better made and would last longer.


----------



## MWG (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a JD tractor and a New Holland tractor. Both have done what I have asked them to do and more. I did bend the power steering cylinder on my NH, probably my fault (don't really remember how I did it...) and I broke the lift arm on the mowing deck of my JD. For the price difference of the tractors I would buy a NH in a heatbeat again. Not sure the JD is worth the extra money.

As for a lawn tractor, I bought a MTD 20 hp about 12 years ago. The key is taking care of what you use. It was big enough to pull a single plow and carts full of whatever I could load up on them. Other than oil changes and blades the only thing I have had to replace is a PCV valve. I haven't even had to change the belts yet. 

So I guess the question is whether you take care of stuff. I blow off the deck after mowing with a air hose and do not let wet clipping sit on the deck. My deck is in near perfect condition. It has been left in the rain maybe twice. My bags on the bagger are starting to go, but the rest of the tractor is in good shape.

So if you take care of things I would say that no, a JD isn't worth the extra money in my opinion... good luck!


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never worried about resale value when looking at lawn and garden equiment, figure when I'm done it won't be good for parts anyway.
I've had 2 John Deere mowers and have liked them but my FIL buys new JD stuff every few years and we get his old ones cheap. My dad has a Craftsman he bought new years ago that is still holding up quite well. Neighbor runs an older Wheelhorse that is still kicking.
Make sure it has enough power to do what you want and take care of it and it really doesn't matter what color it is.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

naturewoman said:


> I'm thinking Kuboto is twice or three times the money of a John Deere lawn tractor, right?


Not sure where you've checked, but around here NOTHING is more expensive than John Deere.

That green and yellow paint must be expensive, 'cause they sure charge for it.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I wouldn't have any preference for JD over any other brand for anything under about 65 hp, certainly not for lawn mowers. When you get up into the bigger tractors, particularly for tractors getting a lot of hours put on them, yes, JD tends to be more reliable in the long haul, although they've had some lemons too. (Our 3 JDs, 85, 90 and 115hp, have a total of over 25,000 hours on them now with 20 years of total lifespan. The oldest has 18,000 hours in 13 years, new one has 1200 in 11 months)


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It's as said above...that green paint is expensive. We have a 12 yr old MTD that has been well taken care of...mow about 5 acres. But my hubby just happened to be at Sears and got a new floor model for $900...same size...I think 48". I do most of the mowing. A lawn tractor is just much easier for me than a tractor and lots cheaper.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

A JD is also going to have more propriatary parts, meaning that you are going to have to buy from the dealership on some things.

That could really add up, especially if you are miles from your JD dealership.

I do believe that the JD mowers are built better. They appear to have better decks. It is my opinion that the rest of the lawn tractor is a notch or two better in quality. But you have to ask yourself, is it $1000-$1500 better?

Like I and others have said, it really depends on how you take care of them. My uncle trashed a new JD lawn tractor in about 4 years, and has sunk big $$$$ keeping that one going.

For instance, the tire went flat on his JD. Instead of pushing it to the barn, and repairing the tire, he let it sit out in his lawn for 4 months or so. He just mowed around it with his other junk MTD. So, after a very rainy fall with the JD sitting outside, he decided to fix the tire. It wouldn't restart because of the rust and damage the rain and moisture caused to the electrical system. After about $300 in repairs, he was back to mowing again. All of this would have been avoided had he pushed the stupid thing in one of the many, many barns he has.

Clove


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

The weak link on a lawn tractor that will be doing more then mowing is the rear axle/hydrostatic drive. The engines and frames are all pretty similar. Hills and weight are rough on the cheaper hydrostats. a John Deere that costs under 3k is the same as a Scotts lawn tractor that they sold at home Depot. They build them in the next town from me and all they did was start painting them a different color when they got the big contract with Lowes and HD. To get a high level Deere that would be heavy duty and have resale value you're going to go 5k or better for a lawn mower.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I remember my father buying a used $100 Sears LT12 - perhaps 10-15 years old. The mower had a faulty rear diff/gearbox which we replaced with a used $40 unit, and he used that mower for another 10+ years - and the only repairs he ever made were a few front bushings and a battery or two. My father didn't mistreat the mower, but he didn't baby it either. I may be mistaken, but I think that his Sears rider was just a rebadged MTD.

I suppose I'm getting old, but I've little confidence in most newer lawn equipment - especially anything which is "consumer grade".

With a bit of patience and good judgement, a decent used and older rider can be had for under $400.



clovis said:


> Case in point...My dad always bought low end Sears Craftsman lawn tractors for mowing his 1+ acres of flat lawn. He has *always* mowed in a slower gear than what the tractor would do, *always changed the oil*, always checked the oil before mowing each and every time and added oil if needed, always kept sharp blades, always swept the deck off after mowing, always used a putty knife to scrape off the grass gunk several times a season and always before storing in the fall, greased any fittings, stored the battery inside during the winter, and never, ever let the tractor sit outside when not in use, especially overnight.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I have two John Deere lawn tractors, One is a 1962 110 tractor, (was close to a mini tractor, still runs but I do not use it as it is nearly totally wore out, I do not understand why),

and the other is(my guess a 1980's) 111 John Deere LAWN tractor, it is have of the machine the 110 is/was, I have replaced the engine in it with a twin cylinder 16 hp motor, 

the deck will mow any thing, (the people who Gave me the tractor, because it was a bad wore out Brigg's motor), bought a sears mower and mower the same things with it as the Deere and broke the spindles off the deck the first time out mowing, I have mowed trees bricks, iron, and rocks and other and it jsut keeps going.

(no I do not have any recent experience, with Deere, but a few years ago I was able to still get parts for the 110 mower, and have got ever part (including a new transmission on the 111, I striped out a gear, using it to pull in sprinkler pipe in the ground, and then broke it in half when it fell off my truck in loading it, one time, dropped it 3 foot. and it was 15 years old at that time. I have used it and abused it and it still keeps going, 

The parts fast reasonable IMO, (in my experience one can still get to keep them going). (I bought some transmission parts a few years ago for the wore out 110 tractor, it was 35 plus years old then. try that with sears and at the time a transmission as still available for the unit as well, (yes they wanted plenty for it, more than I was willing to pay, but it was available), so I bought some parts instead.

the 111 transmission when I bought it was about $180 or so, not much different than surplus center sells excess stock of them for in lincoln Nebraska,

I think there a good machine, and if you plan on the long term my guess there worth a little extra, as in my experience Deere has been excellent in the parts department, there are limits tho.

Normally the Resale value of Deere products are greater if you ever do want to sell it.

but only you can decide if it what you need or want,

A good used unit may be some thing to consider, expecily if it has not had country use, and jsut in town mowing on some ones lawn, and some one is wanting new, Deere many times has a good selection of used, and many small motor dealers have used lawn tractors for sell. (I have never owned a new one)

Motors normally one is able to get parts from more sources than the dealer.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I've been trying for a couple of years to get a used John Deere, and the dealer gets them in every now and than as a trade-in, but they have a huge list of people waiting for them. I am at the point where I can't wait any more. I need something now. I appreciate all the advice. I will most likely get a different model. I never thought of Home Depot (they are too far away for servicing) but my neighbor is my car mechanic and he can service a lawn tractor for me too, and I'll ask his advice on this too.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

As far as I know, Home Depot does not service any tractor they sell.
I have heard that the arrangement JD set up with their dealers is that they will get all the service and repair work from the Lowes/HD JD sales.

Since you are buying a different brand, I think you should consider buying the biggest HP engine that still falls in your budget. IMHO, a 16 HP would be far better than a 12, and a 20 HP engine would be even better. I think the bigger engine will last longer than a smaller one would. 

You are also going to have to consider deck width. Can you get it thru all of your gates, etc?

Gotta be your decision. Just my 2 cents. 

Let us know what you get.

Clove


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

It is hard to beat a simplicity riding mower , not neccesarily the price of a JD but since they are not sold at department stores lke just about every thing else including JD 

the problem is big box stores figured out most people didn't know any more than paint color about thier lawn tractor so they got JD and CUB CADET and others to make department store tractors for them 

department store tractors are like department store chain saws they are for the occational user the joe home owner wh has a 1/2 acer and wants to ride it once a week and expect to have it last ten years 

if you mow 5 acer of tough high grass and weeds and haul a hundred pounds + on a reular bassis you can expect one of these once a week models will fail soon
it is similar to cars engineering practices have gotten good enough that they make cars to need oil changes brakes and tires to 100,000 miles but don't expect to go much over that without some $$$$ repairs 

the same is true for lawn tractors they are shooting for 10 years with 1.5 to 2 hours of mowing a week for 30 weeks a year these may not be the accual numbers but an idea 
about 50-55 hours a year so 500 to 550 hours life so maybe you take real good care of it and get a 1000 hours before major repair 

if you run yours 5 to 10 hours a week you can expect it to last only a few years this is why many lawnmowing places get new mowers every few years and they are usualy running the goor comecial grade mowers 

i have been trying to explain this to my father in law for years that if he buys a new 21 inch self propelled push mower and thinks its going to last forever when he mows 2-3 hours a week with it bagging with hundreds of starts ans stops and he s disapointed when they die in a few years 

it would likely kill thier sales but every tractor should come with a realistic hour life expectancy like a commecial engine would have.

i was told once that for residential mowers you have the right ridding mower when you are done with your lawn in an hour


----------



## Sammy (Dec 10, 2005)

Bigger, is NOT, always better.


----------



## Rickstir (Jun 28, 2006)

I have had a Cub Cadet for almost a year now. Over $1000 less than a comprable JD and I love it.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

If you are near a Sam's Store you can buy a Yard Machine lawn and garden tractor and have enough to get some grocery's on the difference between the JD and the Yard Machine they are made by MDT and the hydrostatic in it is a big plus. I use mine for 6 years and it is still going strong but the mower deck is rusted out so I just use it for puling a trailer. I go up a steep hill every now and them and it has held up fine. It has a 20 hp engine and does what I think is a fine job.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Almost any tractor you buy today will be an MTD clone of some sort... all of them... basically the same.

My BIL did the best thing I think he could have done. He spent 300 dollars and bought a 1975 d-180 Wheelhorse which is a true miniature tractor. Cast Iron Kohler 18 HP, PTO, you can get a 3 point lift for Cat 0 implements. It runs great, has all the paperwork and everything. 

It's bulletproof and if it needs repair almost anyone can and will do it (tractor shops I mean). The thing must weigh over 1000 lbs and it's a joy to drive and mow with.

Think older, higher quality used, IMO.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

If all you got is an acre I would look at the BCS walk behind. its what the french use. Its a two wheeler. you can atach a tiller, mower,sickle bar and some other things. About 2500-3000 new

http://www.earthtoolsbcs.com/


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Folks, she said she has about 1K to deal with... 

I assume she really means it.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Old Vet said:


> If you are near a Sam's Store you can buy a Yard Machine lawn and garden tractor and have enough to get some grocery's on the difference between the JD and the Yard Machine they are made by MDT and the hydrostatic in it is a big plus. I use mine for 6 years and it is still going strong but the mower deck is rusted out so I just use it for puling a trailer. I go up a steep hill every now and them and it has held up fine. It has a 20 hp engine and does what I think is a fine job.


We don't have Sam's in Oregon, but I will check and see if that brand is available somewhere else out here. I know I want something around 20hp. The smaller ones won't hold up to my usage.

I did just see a used Simplicity for sale (never heard of that brand before) with front lift (for a bucket) and mower deck, but it was really ratty looking (torn seat, rusted body) and they wanted $900 for it and I just refuse to pay that much for something that looks so old and un-cared for.

SS, I have been looking for an older quality machine, but they just go too fast out here, or they are too beat up by the time someone decides to get rid of them. I've asked my local mechanic (who does farm tractor repair for all the local farmers and orchardists) to watch out for one for me too, and no luck.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

NatureWoman,
Have you tried ebay for your local area?
Alot of lawn mower tractors don't have any resale value. Might check for Sears Craftsman on ebay.
I would love to see you luck into an estate tractor, maybe a year old and perfect, for cheap!
Clove


----------



## rufus (May 25, 2006)

I have a 1979 International 1450 Hydrostatic Cub Cadet that is more tractor than mower. I have used it to pull a van out of a ditch in the winter, plowed snow disk the garden, brush hog (got another deck for this work), pulled a McCormic 100 ground driven manure spreader, skid logs, list goes on and on. These older cub cadets are bullet proof as long as you keep oil in them and do some basic preventative maintenance. International but the same rear end differential and gear boxes at least in the beginning as they used for the Farmall Cub (smallest real tractor they made). Paid $750 for the tractor in 1998 and wouldn't trade it for the world. In fact, I bought a 1250 last year for a mate. I have refused even free MTD JUNK that people have offered me in the past.


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

naturewoman said:


> I'm thinking Kuboto is twice or three times the money of a John Deere lawn tractor, right? Way out of my ball park...yeah, I'd love to have one, but thanks. I can't even afford a new John Deere mower (close to 2500 or 3K I think). I was looking for a used one, but think I might be better off with a brand new one from Ace hardware instead. I'm going to have trouble getting up close to 1K here.


Not around here - I priced JD and Kubota recently and the Kubota was CHEAPER than the JD - by a couple of thousand dollars.


----------

